# Suche spezielle Haken



## Hucho (23. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach nem Shop wo ich
den Gamakatsu F-314 bekomme oder alternativ den
TMC 8089 für Popper. Außerdem suche ich noch nen
Shop, der Partridge Pike hat (nicht den Ad siewer).
Könnt ihr mir Tips geben für Alternativen zu Popperhaken
oder dem Pike. 
Die Gamakatsu F-314 sind recht günstig.
Suche ich also noch ne Alternative zum Pike bzw. erstmal
nen Shop, der den hat.
Am liebsten würde ich die haken bei einem Shop kaufen, dann kann
ich mir einmal 5 euronen Versans sparen.

Danke Euch,

hucho


----------



## Flatfischer (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Suche spezielle Haken*

Hallo Hucho, spezielle Popperhaken von Tiemco findest Du hier:

http://www.aos.cc/live/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=120_42&products_id=2201

Beim gleichen Händler findes Du auch die aus meiner Sicht besten Hechthaken (auch hervorragend für Popper):
http://www.aos.cc/live/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=120_42&products_id=1213

Die Hechthaken sind nicht gerade günstig, aber absolut top (ultrascharf, man muss beim Binden höllisch aufpassen). Sie sind auch sehr stabil; ich habe damit schon Barrakudas bis 25 Pfund gefangen. Trotz des stolzen Preises kaufe ich keine anderen Haken mehr.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## Hucho (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Suche spezielle Haken*

@Flatfischer:

danke für den Tip, aber ich bräuchte die Haken nicht mit dem Knick, weil
ich popperähnliche Muster binde, die keinen festen Körper haben.
Sondern ich brauch die haken eher für voluminösere Fliegen.
Wenn ich mal im Salzwasser fische kommer ich darauf zurück.
Gehen die Popper da gut?

Du meinst es lohnt sich in die Pike zu investieren?
Wo gibts die?

@Praetorianer:

Ich weiß nicht genau welche Größe, aber der Schenkel sollte
so zw. 5 und 6 cm lang sein. Gibts irgendwo ne pdf mit Originalgrößen?

Grüße

Hucho


----------



## torstenhtr (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Suche spezielle Haken*

Hi,

Der Skorpion Haken sieht identisch aus wie der Daichii Pike Haken (gibts bei Brinkhoff, www.brinkhoff.com ), sind vermutlich auch gleich (selbst die Nummer ist sehr ähnlich). Nur dass diese vernickelt sind, sehr gut für Salzwasser, bisher der einzige Hechthaken der bei mir so gut wie gar nicht gerostet ist, wirklich guter Haken.
Leider gibts den nicht als normalschenklige Version ..

Eine recht große Auswahl von Gamakatsu Haken hat www.gerlinger.de .

Hucho, meinst du den LS-5314? Den hab ich vor kurzem bestellt, bin gespannt ob der gut ist!

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------



## Rausreißer (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Suche spezielle Haken*

Ein weiterer guter Haken ist der Hayabusa.

Verschiedene Formen und Drahtstärken findest Du bei Stenzel:
http://www.stenzel-flyfishing.com/

Oder in der Fliegebindewerkstatt http://www.fliegenbindewerkstatt-nordlicht.de/
(Die Seite ist aber nicht Mozillakompatibel)

Der Hayabusa ist in der black nickel Qualität tiptop salzwassertauglich.

Gernot #h


----------



## Hucho (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Suche spezielle Haken*

Hallo,

meintest du den Hayabusa 384 Shrimphaken Black Nickel?
Was haltet ihr von den VMC Haken für Hecht und Popper?
Ist der TMC 8089 zu leicht? Hat da jemand ERfahrung?


Grüße


Hucho


----------



## stephan_81 (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Suche spezielle Haken*

Hallo!
den tiemco haken bekommst du bei Rudi Heger.
ruf da einfach mal an ( 08662/7079 ).
oder schreib ihm ne mail!
http://www.rudi-heger.de/
der kann dir da mit sicherheit helfen!
gruß
stephan


----------



## Hucho (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Suche spezielle Haken*

Ja, danke,

ich weiß, dass der heger die hat.
Aber aus versch. Gründen habe ich keine Lust mehr 
dort zu bestellen...


Grüße


Hucho


----------



## Rausreißer (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Suche spezielle Haken*

Also wenn Du beim geraden Öhr bleiben willst,
dachte ich eigendlich an den ABD 351.
Oder Du schaust Dir den Lachshaken 771 an der ist aber recht starkdrätig,
was ja kein Nachteil sein muss.

Gernot#h


----------



## torstenhtr (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Suche spezielle Haken*

Hi Hucho,

Schau mal alternativ bei www.morefly.de rein, hat auch fast alle Haken von Tiemco. 

Heger ist schon ein ziemlicher Apotheker, wenn man mal die Preise z.B. von Sage Ruten hier und in den USA vergleicht, alle anderen Händler geben die Preise weiter, weil Heger Europa Distributor ist 
Und wenn man sich mal einige Bindematerialien anschaut ..

Tiemco ist zwar teuer, aber hat IMHO die Haken mit der höchsten Qualität und Stärke. VMC hatte ich mal ein paar Haken gehabt, die haben mir überhaupt nicht gefallen, fand ich genauso schlecht wie Mustad. 

Bis dann..
Torsten


----------

